# New pix of our Cichlids



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

View attachment 63877

View attachment 63881

View attachment 63879

View attachment 63880

View attachment 63882

View attachment 63883

View attachment 63884


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

sweet fish man


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jesus, African tanks are so wild. Awesome stuff


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

awesome


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Those fish have some crazy patterns. Great Pics


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice setup I love the color in the firs pic


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool! Fixed the pics for ya


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

acestro said:


> Very cool! Fixed the pics for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for fixing the pics man. And thanks to everyone for the sweet comments on the fishy's!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice set up with some wonderfull looking fish. Cichlids are absolutely one of the most rewarding species of fish to own, at least imo


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY NICE ROCKWORK AND FISH


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that electric blue rox...


----------

